# Ukrainian: Відміни іменників



## paulinawl

Чи хтось може сказати мені як буде правильно?

"Петро - студент краківської політехні*ці*" ?
"Він подобається дівчат*ам*" ?
"Ми часто говоримо про бабу*сю* і діду*ся*" ?
"гратися з нашим собак*ою* і кот*ом*" ?

Дякую 

[to forum moderator: those are not different questions, they relate to the same problem]


----------



## Crescent

Здравтсвуйте, Paulinawl!  


paulinawl said:


> Чи хтось може сказати мені як буде правильно?
> 
> "Петро - студент краківської політехні*ці*" ?
> "Він подобається дівчат*ам*" ?
> "Ми часто говоримо про бабу*сю* і діду*с*я*ю*" ?
> "гратися з нашим *ою* собак*ою* і (нашим) кот*ом*" ?
> 
> Дякую



Cподiваюсь що це Вам допоможе (i пробачти менi мiй жахлывый украiньскiй! )!


----------



## paulinawl

Привіт 

Дуже дякую, це було мені дуже потрібне.


----------



## Crescent

Привiт!  Нема за що! Если у Вас будут ещё какие нибудь вопросы - не стесняйтесь, задавайте их нам! С удовольствием ответим!


----------



## Anatoli

Sorry for correcting the corrector 

"гратися з нашим собак*ою* і кот*ом*" ? 

 "гратися з наш*ою* собак*ою* і (нашим) кот*ом*"  

 "Ми часто говоримо про бабу*сю* і діду*ся*" ? 

"Ми часто говоримо про бабу*сю* і діду*с**ю*" ?  

The original sentences were correct, dog (собака) is masculine in Ukrainian (a common mistake by Russians) and it's дідусь (not дідуся) (nominative case) and consequently -> дідуся (instrumental case) !

I am no guru of Ukrainian but I think I am right here.


----------



## papillon

Yes, I was about to post this too. I think all the original sentences were good.

In fact, the word дідусю is actually a _vocative_ case (кличний) of дідусь.


----------



## paulinawl

Тобто було поправно  "дідусь" має бути у знагідному відмінку , а "собака" це чоловічий рід  - мушу запам'ятати ! Дякую!


----------



## paulinawl

Я хотіла би тільки знати чи я поправно написала:

Н.дорога                    
Р.дороги
Д.дорозі
Зн.дорогу
Ор.дорогою
М.дорозі
Кл.дорого!

Н.дороги
Р.дорог
Д.дорогам
Зн.дороги
Ор.дорогами
М.дорогах
Кл.дороги!


Н.вікно
Р.вікна
Д.вікну
Зн.вікно
Ор.вікном
М.вікні
Кл.вікне!

Н.вікна
Р.вікон
Д.вікнам
Зн.вікна
Ор.вікнами
М.вікнах
Кл.вікна


Н.сподівання
Р.сподівання
Д.сподіванню
Зн.сподівання
Ор.сподіванню
М.сподіванні
Кл.сподівання!

Н.сподівання
Р.сподівань
Д.сподіванням
Зн.сподівання
Ор.сподіваннями
М.сподіваннях
Кл.сподівання!


Н.земля
Р.землі
Д.землі
Зн.землю
Ор.землею
М.землі
Кл.земле!

Н.
Р.
Д.
Зн.
Ор.
М.
Кл.


Н.теща
Р.тещі
Д.тещі
Зн.тещу
Ор.тещею
М.тещі
Кл.тещо!

Н.тещі
Р.тещ
Д.тещам
Зн.тещ
Ор.тещами
М.тещах
Кл.тещі!

Н.аркуш
Р.аркуша
Д.аркушу
Зн.аркуш
Ор.аркушем
М.аркушу
Кл.аркуше!

Н.аркуші
Р.аркушів
Д.аркушам
Зн.аркуші
Ор.аркушами
М.аркушах
Кл.аркуші!


Н.грім
Р.грому
Д.громові
Зн.грім
Ор.громом
М.громі
Кл.громе!

Н.громи
Р.громів
Д.громам
Зн.громи
Ор.громами
М.громах
Кл.громи!


Н.простір
Р.простору
Д.просторі
Зн.простір
Ор.простором
М.просторі
Кл.просторе!

Н.простори
Р.просторів
Д.просторам
Зн.простори
Ор.просторами
М.просторах
Кл.простори!

Н.вітраж
Р.вітража
Д.вітражу
Зн.вітраж
Ор.вітражем
М.вітражі
Кл.вітраже!

Н.вітражі
Р.вітражів
Д.вітражам
Зн.вітражі
Ор.вітражами
М.вітражах
Кл.вітражі!

Н.свиня
Р.свині
Д.свині
Зн.свиню
Ор.свинею
М.свині
Кл.свине!

Н.свині
Р.свиней
Д.свиням
Зн.свиней
Ор.свинями
М.свинях
Кл.свині!

Н.поле
Р.поля
Д.полю
Зн.поле
Ор.полом
М.полі
Кл.поле!

Н.поля
Р.піл
Д.полям
Зн.поля
Ор.полями
М.полях
Кл.поля!

Н.епоха
Р.епохи
Д.епосі
Зн.епоху
Ор.епохою
М.епосі
Кл.епохо!

Н.епохи
Р.епох
Д.епохам
Зн.епохи
Ор.епохами
М.епохах
Кл.епохи!


Н.розвага
Р.розваги
Д.розвазі
Зн.розвагу
Ор.розвагою
М.розвазі
Кл.розваго!

Н.розваги
Р.розваг
Д.розвагам
Зн.розваги
Ор.розвагами
М.розвагах
Кл.розваги!

Н.збіжжя
Р.збіжжя
Д.
Зн.
Ор.
М.
Кл.

Н.
Р.
Д.
Зн.
Ор.
М.
Кл.

Н.гомін
Р.гомону
Д.гомоні
Зн.гомін
Ор.гомоном
М.гомоні
Кл.гомоне!

Н.гомони
Р.гомонів
Д.гомонам
Зн.гомони
Ор.гомонами
М.гомонах
Кл.гомони!

Н.олівець
Р.олівця
Д.олівцю
Зн.олівця
Ор.олівцем
М.олівці
Кл.?

Н.олівці
Р.олівців
Д.олівцям
Зн.олівці
Ор.олівцями
М.олівцях
Кл.олівці!

Н.зоря
Р.зорі
Д.зорі
Зн.зорю
Ор.зорєю
М.зорі
Кл.?

Н.зорі
Р.зорей
Д.зорям
Зн.зорі
Ор.зорями
М.зорях
Кл.зорі!

Н.птах
Р.птаха
Д.птаху
Зн.птаха
Ор.птахом
М.птаху
Кл.?

Н.птахи
Р.птахів
Д.птахам
Зн.птахів
Ор.птахами
М.птахах
Кл.птахи!


----------



## Anatoli

Good work! I checked all feminine nouns, they look OK. The others look OK too but I won't bet my head on it  Someone else please join and help.


----------



## paulinawl

дякую
і ще одно:
чи "збіжжя" відмінюває як "життя" ,а "мрія" і  "змія" як "надія" ?


----------



## Mirynka

Paulinawl,

I looked through what you wrote.
So,
Н.поле
Р.поля
Д.полю
Зн.поле
Ор.полем
М.полі
Кл.поле!

I don't think you made a mistake. Just a small correction.


----------



## Mirynka

Н.сподівання
Р.сподівання
Д.сподіванню
Зн.сподівання
Ор.сподіванням
М.сподіванні
Кл.сподівання!


----------



## Mirynka

Н. землі
Р. земель
Д. землям
Зн. землі
Ор. землями
М. землях


----------



## Mirynka

Н.олівець
Р.олівця
Д.олівцю
Зн.олівець
Ор.олівцем
М.олівці
Кл.?


----------



## Mirynka

Paulinawl,

Я думаю, що надія, мрія і змія відміняються однаково.


----------



## Marijka

paulinawl said:


> "Петро - студент краківської політехні*ці*" ?


студент (чого? ) - політехні*ки* - Родовий відм. 


і ще:
 Р.дорог   
Р. доріг 

____________________________

Р.зорей
P.зір

Я бачила ці форми у текстах - можливо, що вони паралельні, але словник подає тільки форму *"зір".*


----------



## Mirynka

To finish what I started yesterday  

Н. простiр     поля    збiжжя    зоря   зорi     життя
Р. простору    полiв   збiжжя    зорi   зорей    життя
Д. простору    полям   збiжжю    зорi   зорям    життю
Зн.простiр     поля    збiжжя    зорю   зорi     життя
Ор.простором   полями  збiжжям   зорею  зорями   життям
М.  просторi    полях   збiжжi    зорi   зорях    життi
Простiр! Поля! Збiжжя! Зоря! Зорi! Життя!


Hope it helps.


----------



## Crescent

Anatoli said:


> Sorry for correcting the corrector
> 
> "гратися з нашим собак*ою* і кот*ом*" ?
> 
> "гратися з наш*ою* собак*ою* і (нашим) кот*ом*"
> 
> "Ми часто говоримо про бабу*сю* і діду*ся*" ?
> 
> "Ми часто говоримо про бабу*сю* і діду*с**ю*" ?
> 
> The original sentences were correct, dog (собака) is masculine in Ukrainian (a common mistake by Russians) and it's дідусь (not дідуся) (nominative case) and consequently -> дідуся (instrumental case) !
> 
> I am no guru of Ukrainian but I think I am right here.



Oh, dear... I'm so, so , so sorry, paulinawl, for advising you the worng thing! I really ought to know better.. but I really though what I was writing was correct! Sorry.. ( You should just banish me from the forums..  I feel awful!

And thank you very much, Anatoli, for correcting me!   I feel like I've learnt something amazing today! Thanks!


----------



## paulinawl

Thank You all! 
Crescent -> hey,it's ok! don't worry!  thank for Your help.


----------

